# Ahhh, a peaceful Florida river scene



## squatting dog (Feb 17, 2021)

Look at all those lights. Looks so pretty. BUT..... then get a little closer.


----------



## jujube (Feb 17, 2021)

We used to spend weekends on the boat, anchored in an oxbow off the St. John's River in Central Florida.  Shine a light out after dark and that's EXACTLY what you'd see.....lots of little glowing eyes just.waiting for you to fall overboard.  YAY! THE BUFFET IS OPEN!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow! I've never seen anything like that. Great photo.


----------

